# Tender - Self-Build



## Thinfield (2 Nov 2008)

Location: Kerry
Project: 2100 sq foot dormer bungalow

Quote - Euro 238K 
Included; Main building, plumbing/heating, electrical, structural steel, external stonework, stairs, ESB / Telecom ducting,  concrete floor/radon barrier, concrete first floor, windows/doors, trusetone slate/fascia & soffit septic tank, builders drive.
Not included; buck excavation, rock/boundary wall excavation, tiling, timber flooring, sanitary, land drains, wardrobe fittings, kitchen fittings, painting.

Not in an major hurry so first response is that I should be able to improve on this quote by sitting tight for a year or so?
Any views?


----------



## krissovo (2 Nov 2008)

That could be quite high or low depending on the stone work that is involved.  If the stone work is the whole building then it looks quite good.


----------



## Thinfield (2 Nov 2008)

The house is only partially stone-faced, around the front entrance and a dining-room which is set forward from the rest of the building. This is just a speculative quote to get a feel for possible costs. My instinct is that even more competetive quotes should be forthcoming over the next several months?


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Nov 2008)

Sounds quite high to be honest. I'm in the business and you should definitely be getting better value presuming its a pretty straight forward house.


----------



## joejoe (11 Nov 2008)

Is it a green field site?

Joejoe


----------



## allaboutheat (11 Nov 2008)

I would shop around a bit more, sounds on the high side.  No harm in shopping around. If asking for the quotes tell them exactly what you want done so you can compare like for like.  If you have it in writing still beware as extra cost sometimes come around when least expected.  Make sure when they quote they also see the location, blind quotes (if no site visit has been done)are no good.  If you find the right builder, you can be lucky, it will be a good experience.  Do not necessarily go with the biggest builder trust your instincts, if there is a little niggling feeling some where check it out.  Do not pay everything up front, it is surprising how may peopl actually do that, agree stage payments and only pay the next stage when you are happy with the last stage and all is done according to that stage.


----------



## Thinfield (11 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your comments and advice.
It is on a green field site on a slightly sloping area. When I am ready to start firming up, probably sometime in 2009, I will certainly obtain at least 3 quotes and then trust my instincts on the builder likely to provide the best service.

Given that I will not be "on hand" to supervise the build, I expect to use the services of a building engineer to draw up a BOQ and supervise the build.

In ball-park terms, what is likely to be additional cost of rock/wall excavation, kitchens, timber flooring, tiling, sanitary, painting, landscaping etc?
Any other advice to avoid unnecessary costs?


----------



## baldyman27 (12 Nov 2008)

Excavating rock probablyE40 to E50 per m3, depending on how much of it is there.Try to get a price for everything related to digging as opposed to paying by the hour. Lot of machines out there doing nothing now so push for a good price.


----------



## sfag (12 Nov 2008)

The interior will probably add 50% to the cost of the shell cost.


----------

